# Opinions needed...



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Everyone always gives me grief when I post pictures, and they see my puny, amber, rotating, $19.95, autozone light...

SO, I'm thinking of getting a better setup. What do you think of the following each w/ a decent beacon, and maybe some spotlights?

This one in black-

http://www.truckaddons.com/Catalog/subpages/gorhino_lightningseries_sportbar.htm

Or this setup

http://www.truckaddons.com/Catalog/subpages/bully-cab-top-light-mount.htm

I don't want something that I have to drill into the cab... or clamp on... or rely on magnets...

Also, what's a cost effective, yet heavy duty beacon?


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

that second one is pretty cool.

You're a little limited if you don't want a magnet or permenant mount. Not too sure what else there is 

Are you looking for halogen, strobe, or LED? Mini lightbar or just a small beacon? How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Lowriderfd44;543979 said:


> that second one is pretty cool.
> 
> You're a little limited if you don't want a magnet or permenant mount. Not too sure what else there is
> 
> Are you looking for halogen, strobe, or LED? Mini lightbar or just a small beacon? How much are you looking to spend?


I don't mind permanent, I just don't want to drill holes in my cab...

That second one looked like it might be a good alternative...

I would like LED, but cost is a concern... I'd also like a mini light bar...

It's not just for plowing. I pull an equipment trailer and use my truck primarily for my construction and excavation company. I want to look a little more professional as well as add safety...


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

1st one ................


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

maybe look into a back rack and mount the lights and strobes on it,.back rack is cheaper then the roll bar too


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;543994 said:


> maybe look into a back rack and mount the lights and strobes on it.


I have lettering and graphics on my back window...


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

TL697;543987 said:


> I don't mind permanent, I just don't want to drill holes in my cab...
> 
> That second one looked like it might be a good alternative...
> 
> ...


I hear ya. I'm not big on the whole drilling thing either. The magnet types are supprisingly strong, i use a magnet mini bar on my work truck cause i have to supply my own warning light, and we all don't always use the same truck. The mini bar i use is a star. I got it here before i knew of sites that were cheaper: http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=LB435 i love it, it has great warning power for the price.

I really like that second one, too bad it's $150. seems like it could be easy to make.

Whelen has there new responder LED mini bar out. It costs $300. But i'd hold off a bit on that cause supposedly the flashers are crapping out on them.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats the same rotator i got lowrider, sept mine is amber


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

Goldpro, mine is amber too. That's just the stock pic on Galls. I used to have it in blue and it really wasn't as bright. i switched the outter lense. It's a great light


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah i agree its def bright i just wanna switch to a strobe or led, i have a mini enge but the ballest is shot.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

i'd go with LED only cause of the little amps they draw. The only thing i don't like about them is that you can never change the color if you needed and they're so expensive.


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe I'll just get something like this and just deal w/ the magnets and run the wires through my 3rd brake light...

http://www.lshlights.us/AMAZING/ItemMatrix.asp?cartid={359CF284-2517-49AE-AAFEVERESTD-3C6503703800}&GroupCode=Guardian&MatrixType=2&selelement1=undefined&selelement2=undefined&selelement3=undefined&selelement4=undefined&selelement5=undefined

I can always upgrade w/ a different mount...


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Lowriderfd44;544005 said:


> i'd go with LED only cause of the little amps they draw. The only thing i don't like about them is that you can never change the color if you needed and they're so expensive.


The LED's are out of my budget...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thats a good light it will work well for you tl697


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

and the other thing i dont like about leds are they are VERY directional, if your not looking right at them they arent bright
i got these whelen strip lights and they are wicked bright if your looking right at em.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

TL697;544011 said:


> The LED's are out of my budget...


They're out of mine too. To me, there's no reason they should cost so much. It's just supply and demand.

That seems like a nice little light. Check out replacement parts before you buy, just make sure that a new bulb wont cost as much as a new bar.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;544014 said:


> and the other thing i dont like about leds are they are VERY directional, if your not looking right at them they arent bright


That's the truth. take one step to the left and you loose all your warning power


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea, thats the one real downfall i see from them, and with the cost of em you cant really buy a bunch of em to cover all the angles cause you'll go broke. my strip lights go for like 100+ a piece on some sites.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

goldpro, those strip lights are nice. Where did you get them? are they bulky? do you need a seperate flasher?


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;544019 said:


> yea, thats the one real downfall i see from them, and with the cost of em you cant really buy a bunch of em to cover all the angles cause you'll go broke. my strip lights go for like 100+ a piece on some sites.


i like the LEDs for behind the grill. i got 4 Sound of LED3s, cost me $200. They're too one directional for a lightbar i think


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

no they are not bulky at all very slim, if you search whelen strip lights on google you will find em, you gotta search to find em cheap, they are pricy. i got em for free as they came on my brothers backrack. so he gave em to me


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Lowriderfd44;544016 said:


> They're out of mine too. To me, there's no reason they should cost so much. It's just supply and demand.
> 
> That seems like a nice little light. Check out replacement parts before you buy, just make sure that a new bulb wont cost as much as a new bar.


It uses 55w H1 halogen bulbs... about $5-$10 each at any autoparts store...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here are two pics of the lights kinda close up on the rack they came oof of.

















Also sorry for jacking your thread TL697


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks! You can't beat free. payup

i found em on LSH: http://www.lshlights.com/AMAZING/itemMatrix.asp?CartId={19E1EVEREST614F-B6F9-4A9D-89F1-A3C2C55AD8D7}&GroupCode=StripLight&eq=&MatrixType=1

seem pretty cool


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;544026 said:


> Also sorry for jacking your thread TL697


yeah, my bad on that too. sorry


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

TL697;544025 said:


> It uses 55w H1 halogen bulbs... about $5-$10 each at any autoparts store...


I'd say that's your best bet then. If you really think it'll meet your needs. I don't remember who makes it, but a company made a mini lightbar that had suction cup mounts instead of magnets. and another made one with suction cups and magnets.

if you're concerned about maring up your paint, magnets will do that.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

TL697, what about something like this: http://www.florapse.com/Merchant2/m...00AH&Category_Code=BEACONSLED&Product_Count=1

i had the smaller version, pretty bright but a little too small


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my magnet mount doesnt mar up my paint, it hasnt moved at all from where i put it a year ago.


----------



## Lowriderfd44 (Feb 23, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;544035 said:


> my magnet mount doesnt mar up my paint, it hasnt moved at all from where i put it a year ago.


i've never taken notice on my companies work truck, mainly cause i dont care cause it isn't mine, lol. It did scratch up my old truck a bit but that was primer... so i'm not too sure now. The magnets def don't move at all. i just take mine off after every use, that could be it too.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I use these, aerostar lights. We have 3 in our plowing fleet and getting another for our one ton along with strobes, but thats another topic. These lights are very bright even during the day. And compared to the rotator on here from galls (thats on our one ton now looks like the "******" with the other 3 fast ones and a slow one lol). I think, we're getting the 24" one for the one ton though. I guess I will have to get a video.
Heres a link to them. The best part, there made 30 minutes on a bad day away from my house!!
http://www.truckntow.com/pc-9796-147125-star-aerostar-20-halogen-mini-bar-magnetic-mount-amber.aspx


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have some mini-bars available here:

http://www.tac2supply.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=108_109


----------

